# Spell checker for Puritan Board



## Scott Bushey (Apr 13, 2004)

Here is an excellent free ware prog that I downloaded recently. It interfaces w/ Internet explorer and can be efficiently used to spell check your posts prior to posting.

matt and I were investigating a spell checker for the board. This will work fine!!

Check it ooot. I mean &quot;out&quot;.

Go here: http://www.iespell.com/


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 13, 2004)

I need this


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 13, 2004)

Hello there, I am testing this spell checker and how it works. 

Oh, this is good!


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 13, 2004)

Would this just be an automatic add-in? Or would everyone need to use this separately?

I say go for it!


----------



## Saiph (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 13, 2004)

The way it works is that you highlight your post and click the abc icon in your IE taskbar.

Fred,
It is shareware, so individually it must be downloaded to your hardrive.

[Edited on 4-14-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Gregg (Apr 14, 2004)

Cpl. Sean O'Bouncy and his dad thank you.


:irishpipe:.....Go raibh maith agat 

[Edited on 4-14-2004 by Gregg]


----------

